# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core > VS 2015 unable to route value using asp.net visual basic Project

## Makumbi

this code is inside my route config file 



```
Imports System.Web.Routing
Imports Microsoft.AspNet.FriendlyUrls

Public Module RouteConfig
    Sub RegisterRoutes(ByVal routes As RouteCollection)
        Dim settings As FriendlyUrlSettings = New FriendlyUrlSettings()
        settings.AutoRedirectMode = RedirectMode.Permanent
        routes.EnableFriendlyUrls(settings)
    End Sub

    Sub RegisterRoutes2(routes As RouteCollection)
        ' routes.MapPageRoute("DisplayBlog", "Blogs/{BlogId}/{Slug}.aspx", "~/Forms/DisplayBlog.aspx")

        '  routes.MapPageRoute("DisplayBlog", "Displayblog/{BlogId}.aspx", "~/Forms/DisplayBlog.aspx")

        routes.MapPageRoute("DisplayBlog", "Blogs/{BlogId}/{Slug}.aspx", "~/Forms/DisplayBlog.aspx")

    End Sub
End Module
```

----------


## jdc2000

So, what does or does not happen when you try this?  What error message(s), if any, do you get?

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

Where is RegisterRoutes2 being called from?

----------

